# Cpc books for sale



## mpurdy (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a BRAND NEW  2009 HCPCS and Step by Step Coding ( with workbook) for sale. I also have a couple of "gently used" CPC Exam review books, and a "gently used" anatomy and physiology book for sale. If interested, please email me at mpurdyfamily@verizon.net

Thanks


----------

